# Kolekole Pass on O'ahu



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone ridden on Kolekole Pass? I was on O'ahu a couple of weeks ago and I'm thinking about bringing the road bike with me next time I visit. I have a Military ID, so I should have no problem gaining access.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> Anyone ridden on Kolekole Pass? I was on O'ahu a couple of weeks ago and I'm thinking about bringing the road bike with me next time I visit. I have a Military ID, so I should have no problem gaining access.


I have done it a couple of times. It is a forty mile round trip from house in Ewa Beach to the top. I have never been able to continue to the leeward coast because they wouldn't allow cycling down that side. As far as climbs, it is scenic but not very long. I would option for the Pali climb from the Honolulu side, scenic with a killer 50 mph descent into the Kailua area. It makes a nice loop that will go up over Makapu'u on the way back. PM me and I will fill you in on the group rides available. The racing season is over so everyone is riding socially until March. Here is a shot of Pali.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Aug 7, 2004)

there needs to be a sign posted on the army side as to what specifically is prohibited. Ive been in the Army 20 years and thought a POV could be a bike as well as a car, truck, motorcycle etc.

Anyway I was lucky enuff to make it down; exhilarating ride--and I am glad I did not have to pedal back up!


----------

